# International schools near polanco



## Giovio

I am relocating to polanco with a 16 year old and am having trouble with wait lists. I am particularly interested in greengates school. does anyone recommend any others? Or have any comments abt greengates? 

Also, any suggestions on where to find housing with pools?


----------



## Justina

There's a private school called the mexico city school with a good level of english. There's the american school that wouldn't be too far from polanco. If you happen to be jewish, no problem at all. There is the french lycee but only if the child has been through the system.


----------



## Isla Verde

Justina said:


> There's a private school called the mexico city school with a good level of english. There's the american school that wouldn't be too far from polanco. If you happen to be jewish, no problem at all. There is the french lycee but only if the child has been through the system.


What does being Jewish have to do with the American school aka American School Foundation?


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> What does being Jewish have to do with the American school aka American School Foundation?


Just guessing, but I'm assuming the remark was meant to draw attention to schools which may be operated by the Jewish community, for people from that community. 

The American School is an excellent school but there might also be a wait list there. The administration in the school might willingly offer suggestions for a back-up, as might the Headmaster's office at Greengates.

As parents might already have learned, just because a school in the D.F. is a "private" school doesn't necessarily equate to the school being a good one. 

Sorry, but I have no specific suggestions for other schools for the person asking the question.


----------



## Justina

Absolutely nothing, but thank you Longford for pointing it out.


----------



## Giovio

Thank you for the responses. However, the challenge I am faced with is both the American School and Greengates have very long wait lists. Based on what I am seeing there are a couple other options but those primarly speak Spanish (Sierra Nevada and Peteron). 

My daughter is at a beginner level with her Spanish and I have heard the school which speak primarly Spanish bully the non-Spanish speaking students. 

Doea anyone have any other options? or advise?


----------



## Guategringo

Is this close to polanco - Colegio Francs Hidalgo de Mxico - CFH my two sons are enrolled there. However, I was told the English was good, but not sure how good, my sons are bilingual so it was not at the top of my priority list when I enrolled them.


----------



## michmex

Here is a list of schools generated by the U S Department of State for Mexico

The link:

Western Hemisphere


"
Disclaimer: The U.S. Department of State provides external links solely for our readers' information and convenience. The U.S. Department of State does not control or guarantee the accuracy, relevance, timeliness or completeness of information contained on a linked website; does not endorse the organizations sponsoring linked websites or the views they express or the products/services they offer, and is not responsible for transmissions users receive from linked websites."




American School Foundation A.C. (PK-12)

The American School Foundation


British American School (PS-12)

http://www.britishamericanschool.com.mx/entrada-open.htm#

Colegio Hamilton (PS-12) Taught in Spanish only

Www.Hamilton.Edu.Mx

Colegio Junipero (PS-6)

Colegio Junipero

Edron Academy/El Colegio Britanico (EYC-YR 13)

The Edron Academy

Escuela Lomas Altas, S.C. (N-6)

Colonos

Escuela Montessori de la Ciudad de Mexico (PK-6)	www.montessorimexico.com.mx
Escuela Sierra Nevada

Escuela Sierra Nevada

Eton School (PS-12)

Eton School | Member of the International Baccalaureate Organization for Jr / Sr High School - IBO

Greengates School (PK-12)

GREENGATES SCHOOL | The British International School in Mexico

Irish Institute (coed PK) (K-12 girls campus) (K-12 boys campus)

Instituto Irlandés

Lycee Franco Mexicano (PS-12)

Liceo Franco Mexicano A.C.

Mexico City Christian Academy (K-12)

Mexico City Christian Academy

Peterson Schools (K-12)

:::Colegios Peterson:::

Technologico de Monterrey (10-12)	Tec de Monterrey - Redirección a página nueva
Westhill Institute S.C. (PK-12)

http://www.westhillinstitute.edu.mx/index.html


----------



## michmex

Guategringo said:


> Is this close to polanco - Colegio Francs Hidalgo de Mxico - CFH my two sons are enrolled there. However, I was told the English was good, but not sure how good, my sons are bilingual so it was not at the top of my priority list when I enrolled them.


Our 8 year old son has been attending school there for 3 years. It is a very good school that is reasonably priced. Our son is also bilingual and the school is perhaps more appropriate for children with at least moderate skills in Spanish (50%-75% fluency).

The commuting distance is not far from Polanco and would be generally counter to much of the traffic flow both in the AM and PM. Commute time would vary between 20 to 60 minutes depending on location in Polanco and specific traffic conditions.



"My daughter is at a beginner level with her Spanish and I have heard the school which speak primarly Spanish bully the non-Spanish speaking students. "


Not sure if bullying would occur based solely upon a child's Spanish skills. We have not experienced it. Bullying would more likely occur here as it would in the USA, i.e., size of the child, physical appearance, clothes, socio-economic status.


----------

